# R34 RB26DETT with GETRAG gearbox



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi guys and girls,

I'm searching for a stock good condition R34 engine and gearbox. PM me if you have anything.

Thanks


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a r34 gtr engine for sale


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi


We have a R34GTR 6-speed box for sale if you are still looking 




Regards MGT


----------

